# 一<只 / 条>狗



## sb70012

Hello,
I want to say "a dog" in Chinese:

1. A dog   (一只狗) (Yī zhǐ gǒu)
2. A dog   (一条狗) (Yītiáo gǒu)

Are both OK?

Thank you.


----------



## TonyXer

As far as I'm concerned, I would opt for 一条狗. However, the former is also acceptable. I think this might be about regional preferences.


----------



## forgoodorill

Personally
, both are ok. And you could even use '个'. like 这个狗挺可爱的
To be honest, I often use 个.
And in my experience, when you want to talk about a dog, use 条. Like 昨天我看见的那条狗挺壮的
When you want to buy a dog and pick one, use 只
like
我要这只(狗)，谢谢


----------



## yuechu

I have asked people and have heard both preferences for 一条 and 一只. (Although some people said that they would never say 一条, so I am pretty sure that it is indeed regional!)


----------



## forgoodorill

yeah, it's kind of regional, but it's too kind of personal perference. But in some case, especially the picking example above ,it's better use 只, in my opinion.
Happy New Year, yuechu! You're a great learner and I have so many things could learn from you.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Forgoodorill!  Happy New Year to you too! 新年快乐！


----------



## forgoodorill




----------



## Skatinginbc

我的習慣:

隻 + 狗 ==> 中性

條 + 狗 ==> 帶色彩:
(1) 瘦長 (e.g., _一_條臘腸狗)
(2) 套著_一_條繩子或鏈子 (e.g., 牽著_一_條狗)
(3) 落魄 (e.g., _一_條流浪狗 、_一_條落水狗;《走過婚姻》那個社區裏有一條癩皮狗, 因為是喪家之犬, 平日牠都畏首畏尾的)
(4) 低賤 (e.g., 你愛得如此卑微，在別人看來你只不過是一條癩皮狗)
(5) 輕蔑 (e.g., 駁斥一條癩皮狗的無恥讕言)
(6) 狂野 (e.g., _一_條瘋狗、_一_條野狗)
(7) 凶猛 (e.g., _一_條惡狗、_一_條獵狗、_一_條狼狗)

條 has the feature [+ stretched] (i.e., elongated; used and abused; and so on)


----------



## forgoodorill

Thanks for your reply. Skatinginbc. Personally, I think it's really personal. But your examples still really amazing!
I remember a word in a moive, the actor is Stephen Chow.
他好像一条狗啊


----------



## LoveVanPersie

sb70012 said:


> 1. A dog   (一只狗) (Yī zhǐ gǒu)
> 2. A dog (一条狗) (Yītiáo gǒu)


Mind that:

Both 一 here are pronounced with fourth tone yì due to tone sandhi, but generally tone sandhi is not shown in pinyin, except in language teaching or something when necessary.
As a classifier, 只 is pronounced with first tone, i.e., zhī.
So it's yī zhī gǒu or yì zhī gǒu for 一只狗, and yī tiáo gǒu or yì tiáo gǒu for 一条狗 in pinyin.


----------



## Luzheng

只 多用于口语尤其是在方言中。
条，口语和书面语都可以用。


----------



## SuperXW

Luzheng said:


> 只 多用于口语尤其是在方言中。
> 条，口语和书面语都可以用。


我怎么觉得您所处的中国是个平行世界呢……


----------



## Jack12345

"条" is formally used to "狗".
“只” is informally used to "狗", could be used in oral expression.
"只" formally used to "鸡，鸭，羊..."


----------



## SuperXW

forgoodorill said:


> Thanks for your reply. Skatinginbc. Personally, I think it's really personal. But your examples still really amazing!
> I remember a word in a moive, the actor is Stephen Chow.
> 他好像一条狗啊


原版粤语用的是“一只”。
确有地域差异，推测“条”更符合北方习惯，包括以北京话为基础的普通话。



Jack12345 said:


> "条" is formally used to "狗".
> “只” is informally used to "狗", could be used in oral expression.
> "只" formally used to "鸡，鸭，羊..."


不认同。
如果这样说，“头” 才应该 formally used to “羊” 吧？



Skatinginbc said:


> 我的習慣:
> 
> 隻 + 狗 ==> 中性
> 
> 條 + 狗 ==> 帶色彩:
> (1) 瘦長 (e.g., _一_條臘腸狗)
> (2) 套著_一_條繩子或鏈子 (e.g., 牽著_一_條狗)
> (3) 落魄 (e.g., _一_條流浪狗 、_一_條落水狗;《走過婚姻》那個社區裏有一條癩皮狗, 因為是喪家之犬, 平日牠都畏首畏尾的)
> (4) 低賤 (e.g., 你愛得如此卑微，在別人看來你只不過是一條癩皮狗)
> (5) 輕蔑 (e.g., 駁斥一條癩皮狗的無恥讕言)
> (6) 狂野 (e.g., _一_條瘋狗、_一_條野狗)
> (7) 凶猛 (e.g., _一_條惡狗、_一_條獵狗、_一_條狼狗)
> 
> 條 has the feature [+ stretched] (i.e., elongated; used and abused; and so on)


认同。有争议时不妨追本溯源，想想狗为什么论“条”。
“只”描述动物属性，“条”描述形状属性。
就像描述人，“那位”是强调人物属性，更显尊重；“那个”“那家伙”“那瘦子”是越发强调物件或形状属性，可用于贬义。
我估计养狗的人偏向于“只”。
特别是有些小狗，长得跟个球似的，我的自然反应会是“一只狗”，而不是“一条狗”。


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 推测“条”更符合北方习惯，包括以北京话为基础的普通话。


感谢回复，其实这个不只由于地域差异，
个人偏好，实际情况等原因，都会造成用法的不同。虽然这个帖子肯定无法包括所有情况，
但是，或许可以想想在什么情况下，用 "条"不行，在什么情况下，"只"不行。可能会更清楚，因为只要能听懂，不刺耳，再去追求更高的语言自然性，比较好。当然，这个过程也需要自己的慢慢体会。
SuperXW,你的总结和观点，我都比较认同。


----------



## SuperXW

forgoodorill said:


> 感谢回复，其实这个不只由于地域差异，
> 个人偏好，实际情况等原因，都会造成用法的不同。虽然这个帖子肯定无法包括所有情况，
> 但是，或许可以想想在什么情况下，用 "条"不行，在什么情况下，"只"不行。可能会更清楚，因为只要能听懂，不刺耳，再去追求更高的语言自然性，比较好。当然，这个过程也需要自己的慢慢体会。
> SuperXW,你的总结和观点，我都比较认同。


嗯呢，日常无需思考，正规文件和文学作品需推敲。
真正正规的书面语，也不该用“狗”啊，用“犬只”。
《上海市养犬管理条例》：
第十一条：个人在城市化地区内饲养犬只的，每户限养【一条】。
第五十条：……每销售【一只】未取得免疫证明的犬只，处五百元罚款。
这是同一份文件，所以你说咋办……？
口罩猫就是萌。


----------



## Jack12345

SuperXW said:


> 不认同。
> 如果这样说，“头” 才应该 formally used to “羊” 吧？


这个可以查一下字典，“只”作为量词用于飞离走兽，如鸡，羊，兔。“头”作为量词用于动物，如牛，驴。
量词是有规范的，不确定可以查一下字典。如果是口语表达，不同方言有不同的用法是很正常的。


SuperXW said:


> 第五十条：……每销售【一只】未取得免疫证明的犬只，处五百元罚款。
> 这是同一份文件，所以你说咋办……？


“犬只”是一个词，这里的只不作为量词。
销售【一只】在这里是不规范的用词。政府文件中用错字词是很常见的。规范用词还是应以字典为准。


----------



## SuperXW

Jack12345 said:


> 这个可以查一下字典，“只”作为量词用于飞离禽走兽，如鸡，羊，兔。“头”作为量词用于动物，如牛，驴。
> 量词是有规范的，不确定可以查一下字典。如果是口语表达，不同方言有不同的用法是很正常的。
> 
> “犬只”是一个词，这里的只不作为量词。
> 销售【一只】在这里是不规范的用词。政府文件中用错字词是很常见的。规范用词还是应以字典为准。


网上字典查过了，大部分只说“只”是量词，没明确是什么量词。
只见到一条写了“用于计量鸡、禽、牛、羊、球、手、足等的数目，和你说的类似，但并没有说狗不能用。
即使认同你说的：用于飞禽走兽，“走兽”不包括狗吗？？
“条”的字典解释中，完全没有写到用于动物。
综上，没找到“条”是规范，“只”不规范的证据。

"犬/犬只”当然都是名词，我的意思是这种词才是formal语境，然而原题是问“狗”。


----------



## Jack12345

SuperXW said:


> 综上，没找到“条”是规范，“只”不规范的证据。



OK, I agree with you.


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 犬/犬只”当然都是名词，我的意思是这种词才是formal语境，然而原题是问“狗”。


----------

